# File rubber bands ?



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Has anyone tried those (117) file rubber bands for shooting BBs ?

I think there 1/8x7 " long , what was the results ?

Joe .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I have not tried them yet, but have wanted to.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have some. They are ok, but not great. I can send you a few to try if you would like.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Depends on other input i get weather bother to give them a go .

why waste money lol .


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have the alliance sterling 117b


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

78

did you use them as is or did you cut them as singles ?

joe.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

78

thanks for the offer but i can get em at my local

wally world quicker they really don't cost that much .

joe.

" May the fork be with you "


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I used them as is.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

0k 78 
I'll pick up a package and give em a go
Can always use em for other applications 
When called for.
Joe


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I use the Alliance Sterling 117bs to shoot up to 3/8" steel ammo. They work great for target shooting out to 33 feet. I use one loop per side and pull to the max stretch. I have tried cutting them to work with shorter anchor points but they did not work so well.

One nice thing, if you use them on a slingshot that is made for looped tubes the is no tying jig needed - I use a larks head knot (I think that is what it is called) on the pouch. You can make several band sets in five minutes.

The multi-colored 117bs at wal-mart do not work very good. I believe there is not much latex content.

I believe 117s and 117bs are about the same - I think 117bs are 1/8" longer.





  








Black Walnut Ring Shooter 5




__
Grandpa Grumpy


__
Mar 22, 2015


__
1


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I see was wondering about the latex content of the multi colored ones, bummer well there goes that idea .


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Everything you ever wanted to know about Alliance rubber bands.

http://www.rubberband.com/

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=search&fromMainBar=1


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I really like Alliance file bands. They have good latex content and give good results.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21111-alliance-117b-vs-alliance-file-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20590-alliance-file-bands/

I got my first match light with Alliance file bands.






You do have to be careful ... many similar bands from Staples and other big box stores do not have as high a latex content and so do not perform nearly as well.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Lol ya know guys i find it very disheartening that the only place to purchase

quality rubber products for SS is on line, seams like a conspiracy that someone is making

it diffacult to aquire said products locally .


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

It seems like the best rubber content ( 95%) comes from Thailand through ebay...Venhart, an Australian company, sells excellent bands with the highest rubber content ( from Thailand), but they are not sold here...Probably blocked by our own rubber band companies...I acquired some on ebay, luckily, but postage is high from Australia...PHIL


----------

